# turbo muffler



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

whats the difference between a turbo muffler and a regular muffler.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

A turbo muffler is more free flowing, for one. Less baffle tubing and flow doubling-back inside, which is how sound is reduced in normal mufflers. Which is also a reason why normal mufflers tend to split their seams when exposed to increased flow for a long period of time. Less time if it's already a bit rusty. RX7 stock muffler failures in particular can be quite dramatic, especially if a little bit of gas has pooled inside......  

The term "turbo muffler" in particular comes from a specific internal design which will draw exhaust gases out of the exhaust pipe at speed, sort of a take on the "cyclone" intake system dumb people buy for their cars. Except it works much better on an exhaust pipe because the flow is much straighter and uninterrupted.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

is the stock muffler on a 300zx turbo efficient enough for when I get a 3 inch exhaust or should I get a turbo muffler too.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Get a good high flow muffler too. There is no point in upgrading the exhaust if you are going to restrict it with the stock muffler. Get the 3in pipes from the turbo back and get a good high flow cat and muffler.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i know a place that will do the piping for $180 , how much extra would the muffler and cat be.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> A turbo muffler is more free flowing, for one. Less baffle tubing and flow doubling-back inside, which is how sound is reduced in normal mufflers. Which is also a reason why normal mufflers tend to split their seams when exposed to increased flow for a long period of time. Less time if it's already a bit rusty. RX7 stock muffler failures in particular can be quite dramatic, especially if a little bit of gas has pooled inside......
> 
> The term "turbo muffler" in particular comes from a specific internal design which will draw exhaust gases out of the exhaust pipe at speed, sort of a take on the "cyclone" intake system dumb people buy for their cars. Except it works much better on an exhaust pipe because the flow is much straighter and uninterrupted.


Ya learn somethin new every day  ...I was never sure excatly what the term meant, I had no idea it was a more effecient design.

As far as cats, Catco makes nice ones that arent too expensive as well as Magnaflow.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Ya learn somethin new every day  ...I was never sure excatly what the term meant, I had no idea it was a more effecient design.
> 
> As far as cats, Catco makes nice ones that arent too expensive as well as Magnaflow.


 Gotta be careful, though, there are imitations, as with everything. Some manufacturers claim to make "turbo" mufflers that have nothing to do with what the proper design is. This is a true turbo muffler design.












> SpinTech's patented design provides maximum performance for today's modern engines. Its all done by means of a Spin sound trap, which captures sound vibration (noise) and turns it into heat within the muffler case. As exhaust gases enter they are routed to the spin traps which create a high velocity vortex trapping the sound waves. The extremely high flow rates are achieved by a unique internal scavenging system that creates a venturi effect. "


So not only does it make the exhaust more quiet, the scavenging affect pulls out more exhaust gases.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

No muffler is also alright, a 3 inch exhaust all the way back with a glasspack style muffler is a nice cheap way to go as long as it is mandrel bent.

or you can just cut it off at the downpipe and dump it towards the ground- that works too


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> No muffler is also alright, a 3 inch exhaust all the way back with a glasspack style muffler is a nice cheap way to go as long as it is mandrel bent.
> 
> or you can just cut it off at the downpipe and dump it towards the ground- that works too


He is in Californai they are anal on emmisions out there. A high flow cat will be good from certified muffler and it will pass emissions. As far as a muffler Magnaflow makes decent mufflers.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

what about dynomax, i heard they were good but loud


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> what about dynomax, i heard they were good but loud


Used to be fairly low end stuff like 10 years ago, maybe their reputation has improved.......


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Dynomax is alright stuff- they actually have a part number for our cars but all the pipes are special order and you have to wait like 7-10 business days.

You need part number 17431
Its cat back but uses clamps unless you weld it.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

does that make a difference


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Of course it will make a difference.........

But at the same time, I dont know how strict they are in Cali, but I would just do a high flow cat and the rest of it straight piped with no muffler

Arent they crazy about noise there?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Of course it will make a difference.........
> 
> But at the same time, I dont know how strict they are in Cali, but I would just do a high flow cat and the rest of it straight piped with no muffler
> 
> Arent they crazy about noise there?


They will impound the car plus I think it is a 1000 dollar fine if he doesn't have a muffler. Cali is really strict.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

the high flow is legal right


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> the high flow is legal right


Yes. Most are if it is not it will say for off road use only.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Damn my driving lights are illegal then. I think I'm just going to pull an Eric though and just get a directional pipe.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

like half my car is illegal then--LOL


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> like half my car is illegal then--LOL


 Especially that automatic transmission. Those are legal only in retirement states, where the average age is over 65, like Florida. Oh wait........


----------



## IndigoDave (Nov 12, 2009)

This seems like a good place to ask my muffler question. I've been reading through the threads and there's a lot of good info on exhaust, but I'm still a little confused as to what to do for the least money, the best sounds, and maybe a little power boost. I can probably spend about $300 on this.

I got my '86 NA Z31 with a Flowmaster already installed. It's definitely not the right muffler for the car. The sound is all wrong. It irritates my mechanic so much he's offered to GIVE me a muffler (he has a stack of used but perfectly good ones). But I'm gonna go with a new one because I'm thinking of changing the pipes too. Eventually I want to modify the intake as well so the whole thing breathes better. But for now, it's just a muffler I'm looking at.

My mech suggests a Borla, which is not a name I'm familiar with. They have a spiffy website. His son has a Borla on his 240SX, and it sounds really good. What do you guys think of a Borla? Is there something better, without costing me an arm and a leg?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

MagnaFlow.


----------



## IndigoDave (Nov 12, 2009)

AZ-ZBum said:


> MagnaFlow.


Could you tell me more? What's the difference, and why is a Magnaflow better?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Everything is personal preference. I haven't heard a MagnaFlow muffler on a Z31 I didn't like. It's like a FlowMaster, only quieter. It's like a Borla, only cheaper.


----------

